# Surfacing wide stock with a router



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Thought this might be of interest.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/1992


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

Great idea.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

*Great Post*

First, the LOML is gonna kill me if i don't quit getting ideas from this forum that us cost money :yes:. Now for the post, i only have a 12" planer available to me and i can see the need for this jig if i need to true something wider than 12", say a small top that has been glued up for a project.


----------



## hancockj (Jul 2, 2009)

I started to flatten a large slab from an old maple tree using the same method. My setup was not as nice and thought out as that, but, it did work well for me. My setup is incredibly slow. I had to put that on hold and should be getting back into it soon.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

When Gary posted that jig originally, I knew I needed one. I built it and it works perfectly, and now I can get 13" wide boards that are perfectly flat. The only difference is I went without wheels and it still worked out fine.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Julian the woodnut said:


> When Gary posted that jig originally, I knew I needed one. I built it and it works perfectly, and now I can get 13" wide boards that are perfectly flat. The only difference is I went without wheels and it still worked out fine.


I wondered if the wheels might not have been a little "overkill".


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Cool trick, thanks for posting Gene. I have been ripping wide pieces, jointing them on my 6" and then gluing back up for wider boards. I think this may be the economical solution to wider boards.


----------

